# Clen vs. ECA (A brief personal review of both)



## megathunder (Apr 29, 2011)

So I just finished my two weeks of ECA following my two weeks on Clen. I'm going to quickly list some pros/cons of both from my personal experience, as promised to digitalash earlier this month. Keep in mind everything is IMO.

*Clen*
Pros:
-Easy to take/low doseages; taking a shot of .2-1ml of clen mixed with gatorade is pretty painless, and clen doesn't really have a bad taste anyway. 
-Definitely lost a good 5lbs straight off the bat the first two weeks on clen. This might be because I started off cutting with it, however, and it was easier to drop the initial lbs/water weight at the beginning.

Cons:
-Price; cost me I think something like $50-60 a pop for a tiny 30ml bottle.
-Have to take taurine with it because supposedly it's bad for cardiovascular health at extended periods of time.
-Effects; this may just be me, but most of the time I couldn't even feel the clen working. I bought it off a sponsor site so I'm fairly sure it's straight but I just didn't feel the psychological effects like I did with the ECA.

*ECA*
Pros:
-APPETITE SUPPRESSANT! This cannot be understated. When I was on clen I felt like pigging out and eating fast food anytime I drove by a joint. I pretty much never felt this on ECA, if you're taking these things to cut it is imperative you don't cheat often and so this was huge.
-Price; you can get your whole ECA set up for at least 60 days for no more than $25
-The caffeine helps give you an energy boost throughout the day (if you take more than one dose specifically). Further, it also works as a good pre-workout if you're cycling off of pre-workout stimulants or water retainers like creatine (like I was).

Cons:
-Jitteriness; I'm pretty sensitive to stimulants and usually something like one cup of coffee is good for me for the day. When you're taking ECA though I was taking around 400mg of caffeine just to keep it up with the ephedrine and definitely felt on edge a lot. I hope these two weeks didn't kill my sensitivity to caffeine.
-Popping an additional three pills 2-3x a day; I'm reaching now because I really liked the ECA and honestly couldn't think up too many negatives.


Ok so the final verdict: The scale said clen helped me drop maybe 1lb more in two weeks (accounting for water weight), but those two weeks were hell eating my low calories and forcing myself with all my willpower not to eat crap throughout. While I was on ECA diet was a breeze. I didn't have any inclination to eat junk food and was perfectly satisfied throughout the day. Further, it also kept my energy levels high and I didn't feel as lethargic as I did on clen (at times). ECA was definitely better psychologically.

So anyway, I'm going on my two weeks of clen again starting today, so if anything changes or I forgot something I'll update in this thread.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 29, 2011)

I liked ECA over Clen for a lot of the same reasons...I really just felt better on ECA and my workouts intensity was through the roof!!!

Problem is when you stop and you adrenals are shot, it was rough for me at least...

I'm actually taking OxyElite Pro (an OTC stim fat burner) which is supposed to be strong, but it's definitely nothing compared to ECA...I still feel like I need my coffee's lol


----------



## thepunisher000 (Apr 29, 2011)

Great review. One benefit of EC is you do not have to cycle off of it. Clen is definitely stronger. 

Btw, if you plan on getting clen again, look around because you can find it for half of the price you paid.


----------



## Hench (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for that bud. 

I gotta ask, any chance your clen is bunk/underdosed? You felt jittery while using the ECA stack but not with the clen? Something aint right. 

Would you mind letting us know which sponser you ordered from?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 29, 2011)

I know I'm not the OP, but the Clen that I used was without a doubt legit.  Trying to eat rice or peas with a fork was a f*cking joke my hands were shaking like I had a serious condition for the first few days.


----------



## megathunder (Apr 29, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> I liked ECA over Clen for a lot of the same reasons...I really just felt better on ECA and my workouts intensity was through the roof!!!
> 
> Problem is when you stop and you adrenals are shot, it was rough for me at least...
> 
> I'm actually taking OxyElite Pro (an OTC stim fat burner) which is supposed to be strong, but it's definitely nothing compared to ECA...I still feel like I need my coffee's lol



Yeah man, I was yawning all throughout the day.



thepunisher000 said:


> Great review. One benefit of EC is you do not have to cycle off of it. Clen is definitely stronger.
> 
> Btw, if you plan on getting clen again, look around because you can find it for half of the price you paid.



Thanks for the heads up, I'll definitely have to look around more next time.



Hench said:


> Thanks for that bud.
> 
> I gotta ask, any chance your clen is bunk/underdosed? You felt jittery while using the ECA stack but not with the clen? Something aint right.
> 
> Would you mind letting us know which sponser you ordered from?



I ordered from RUI. CEM also had the same pricing but I liked RUI's site more so I went with them. In spirit of full disclosure after my first dose of clen today I DID feel a little jittery so I'm sure their stuff is good, maybe I'm just less sensitive to the side effects.

Ok so about today. I absolutely could not control my urges. I bought a solid chicken burrito from el burrito jr and split it into two meals over the day. I cut out the rest of my pre-made meals to compensate but still, I can't be doing this. Totally missing the ECA now. Anyone know what I can take to help control my appetite?


----------



## Built (Apr 29, 2011)

Whey protein shake before each meal, and eat three large meals a day instead of six small ones.


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 29, 2011)

a big thanks for the review

i felt exactly the same on clen... very hard to help myself eating junk.


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 30, 2011)

use eca for years for a little extra. eca works ok but clen rocks, if you dont mind hands shaking like a junky that needs a fix


----------



## megathunder (May 3, 2011)

Built said:


> Whey protein shake before each meal, and eat three large meals a day instead of six small ones.



Thanks for the advice, what do you put in the protein shake? Usually I just have ~45g ON's Pro Complex + 5G Glutamine + ~25g complex carbs (by fitness labs) with water. Doesn't really fill me up though.

And no problem to all those it helped


----------



## Life (May 3, 2011)

megathunder said:


> Have to take taurine with it because supposedly it's bad for cardiovascular health at extended periods of time.



This is cited from a study done on cattle with extremely large doses of clen. No studies done on humans show this as an issue and some even show an improvement in cardiovascular health after taking clen. There are also no such problems in the countries where clen is legal and prescribed every day. I don't have the cattle studies on hand but they shouldn't be that hard to find if one is interested.


----------



## phosphor (May 3, 2011)

I used both. When using clen for about a week, I could feel heat rolling off of me - but I did experience the normal cramping as I raised the dosage. The cramping is associated with your natural taurine levels being fully depleted. When introducing the taurine (very cheap), I found I had no more issues with the cramps. However, I advise to be careful if you have not taken your taurine, experience cramping and working out - I did this once and never again. I was working out my stomach and back (doing pulldowns) and kept cramping one lat - then while stretching it out, the other lat would cramp, back and forth. It was sheer agony.

At first the ECA stack would make me jittery and able to zip around like a madman, but every time I use it now I get nothing.


----------



## Himik (May 3, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## freakinhuge (May 4, 2011)

good read, I definitely prefer clen, just has always worked great for me.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 4, 2011)

phosphor said:


> At first the ECA stack would make me jittery and able to zip around like a madman, but every time I use it now I get nothing.



Yea that's starting to happen to me also. I don't even use it everyday, just on my cardio days. Even @ 50mgs, I may feel a buzz


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 4, 2011)

I cycle ECY "Ephedrine Caffeine Yohimbe" and CCY "Clen Caffeine Yohimbe" every two weeks I switch up from Clen to Ephedrine. Why drop the caffeine and yohimbe just because your switching main compounds ya know, just stick with it, they all work synergistically and I'm sure you'll be pleased with your results. I noticed a little bit of shaking with clen the first day on 10mcg tab but my body isn't very stim sensitive I think because when I was younger the docs had me on the adderall crap so I'm pretty used to stims. Ever since the first day of Clen I bumped up to 20mcg split into 2 doses a day and no shakes so that seems to work for that but I'm sure as my dosage increases so will the sides. I'm sure I will eventually work my way up to 30 or 40mcg by the end of each 2 week run.


----------



## megathunder (May 4, 2011)

Life said:


> This is cited from a study done on cattle with extremely large doses of clen. No studies done on humans show this as an issue and some even show an improvement in cardiovascular health after taking clen. There are also no such problems in the countries where clen is legal and prescribed every day. I don't have the cattle studies on hand but they shouldn't be that hard to find if one is interested.



That's interesting, thanks for the heads up. I'd still take the taurine just for it's anti cramps/pumps effect (at higher doses for me) but I'll have to look into the cardio health effects a little more.



TrenMasterFlex said:


> I cycle ECY "Ephedrine Caffeine Yohimbe" and CCY "Clen Caffeine Yohimbe" every two weeks I switch up from Clen to Ephedrine. Why drop the caffeine and yohimbe just because your switching main compounds ya know, just stick with it, they all work synergistically and I'm sure you'll be pleased with your results. I noticed a little bit of shaking with clen the first day on 10mcg tab but my body isn't very stim sensitive I think because when I was younger the docs had me on the adderall crap so I'm pretty used to stims. Ever since the first day of Clen I bumped up to 20mcg split into 2 doses a day and no shakes so that seems to work for that but I'm sure as my dosage increases so will the sides. I'm sure I will eventually work my way up to 30 or 40mcg by the end of each 2 week run.



I'd be careful man, I wouldn't think you're doing your stim-responsiveness any favors by taking that much caffeine daily. When you come off of it you're gonna be feeling lethargic as hell.


----------

